# Warum Kein Unterforum zu League of Legends?



## TimDeKill (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich wundere mich immerwieder warum es in der MMO und Free To Play Abteilung kein Unterforum zu League Of Legends gibt. Ich meine bei 70 Millionen + Spielern dürfte ich doch nicht der einzige hier im Forum sein, der sich für LoL interessiert. Das soll jetzt nicht als Kritik an das Forum gelten, mir ist das einfach nur aufgefallen.

Gruß Tim


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Dezember 2012)

Wahrscheinlich weil der LOL Sammelthread nicht gerade oft besucht bzw angesteuert wird, hier bei PCGHX.
PS:
Der übrigens unter "Strategiespiele>MOBA" zu finden ist.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Dezember 2012)

Ja, hier ist generell nicht so viel los, leider:
MOBA


----------



## floh315 (17. Dezember 2012)

leider


----------

